# MergeFB mit radeon = Monitor freq. out of range

## OnIce

Moin Moin,

Ich habe das Problem, dass seit dem Update auf xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1 meine MergeFB Konfiguration nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich betreibe zusätzlich zum Laptop-Display einen externen TFT Monitor an einem Thinkpad T40p.

Starte ich nun X quittiert der externe Monitor den Dienst mit der Fehlermeldung (OSD Monitor), dass die Frequenz out of range wäre, obwohl ich an der xorg.conf nichts geändert habe und mit  "xorg-server-1.1-irgendwas" alles einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Ein Downgrade ist nicht mehr möglich / möchte ich auch nicht...

Nun das eigentlich erstaunliche: Im Xinerama-Setup funktioniert alles einwandfrei! Ich brauche jedoch MergeFB, da Xinerama ja gegenwärtig keine 3D Beschleunigung unterstützt, was unter anderem zur Folge hat, dass Google-Earth den X-Server abstürzen lässt. Hat sich da etwas grundsätzliches bei MergeFB getan und wie kann man das wieder beheben?

Meine Absicht ist es das LCD Display mit 1400x1050 und den externen Monitor mit 1280x1024 zu betreiben, so wie es bisher funktioniert hat und mit Xinerama (nur halt ohne 3D) immer noch geht. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Kernel ist 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 - "radeon" Treiber hatte ich ja bereits erwähnt.

Hier meine xorg.conf

und Xorg.0.log

----------

## OnIce

Vorschläge? Irgendjemand?

----------

